# Firearms Transfer



## Zak (Feb 5, 2014)

Can my grandfather transfer a rifle to me without going through a FFL? He lives in NY and has a rifle he wants to give me that complies with all MA regulations. I also have an FID so I can posses the rifle. So the question is can he just drive down and give it to me? Or does it absolutely have to go through an FFL? Thanks!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

New York and Mass laws together is like a frankenstein baby abortion of legislation. Go FFL to FFL, and just save everyone from the government 'protecting' you.


----------

